# Carlos Torano in Scottsdale



## Adoro Puros (May 30, 2010)

Had a great time in Scottsdale at Cigar King on Thursday, March 10, 2011 meeting and talking with Carlos Torano.

I took some great pics and posted them on my Facebook page.

Anyone else attend? :banana:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

What I wouldn't give to meet this good man again and then go out and play some golf at TPC and Troon, Boulders and Gainey Ranch. I miss it there.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, Marty. Looks like an enjoyable time! Did you gain any pearls of wisdom whilst chatting?


----------



## Adoro Puros (May 30, 2010)

Yes, I did. Talking with Carlos you can really "feel" what happened in Cuba in 1959, as opposed to just knowing the history. He is one of the most open and friendly "icons" I have ever met. I love this guy and his cigars! :cheer2:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Love that cigar shop. I plan on going out there again this summer!


----------



## Adoro Puros (May 30, 2010)

Yes, Cigar King is one of the best cigar stores not just in Arizona, but in the U.S. as a whole. I'll see ya there!


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing. It must have been great to get a chance to speak with him.


----------



## srfulton (Feb 11, 2011)

Could you ask him to send me a few of his cigars? thanks


----------

